# Drop pod advice please.



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dearest Heretics, I'm looking for advice on the use of drop pods for vanilla marines, I'm wondering if anyone has had any success with them. I have 2 drop pods to paint up and with the change to transport rules, I was thinking of using them to drop all grav dev squads combined with company vets armed with melta guns and storm shields.

The "logic" such as it is, is to use the 2 grav dev squads to pump out a lot of dakka to clear out hordes or put the hurt on a monstrous creature and the vets to act as a violent distraction able to wreck proper armour. It is a big point sink, but is a good way of keeping units off the board and not getting shot to bits which seems to be a feature this edition especially against the like of knights. 

As always your input is greatly appreciated Old Man, xoxox


----------

